# playsand used as substrate



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

I am currently setting up a 90 gal tank and am using play sand for the substrate. Just plain old play sand from menards. Has anyone had good or bad expirience with this. I probably should have asked this question before purchasing the sand but..... you know how it goes. I guess what i would like to know is the effect it will have on water parameters (if any) thanks for the help

Joel


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have 3 bags myself that I have to wash. A lot of people use it it is fine and very popular due to it's price just rinse it very very good and you'll have no problems


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know the contents of play sand. I had considered it, but wasn't sure.

I ended up going to a local swimming pool place and getting pool filter sand that looks like regular ole beach sand. It was $8 for a 50lbs. bag. 50lbs. was enough to do my 55g.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have used play sand, and would not use it again. It has a tendency to clump and form anaerobic pockets in which bacteria can produce chemicals that are harmful to fish and have a bad odor. Pool filter sand costs only marginally more than play sand, and completely avoids these issues. For details click here. Both are inert and will have no effect on your water parameters.









_From left to right; top row: play sand, pool filter sand, black T-grade 3M Color Quartz; bottom row: fine natural-looking aquarium gravel, fine black&white aquarium gravel. Each container measures about 1.5″ in diameter._

Frank


----------



## aaronc (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to buy play sand. I ended up using pool filter sand. I was able to compare both play and filter sand side by side. The filter sand just look a lot better. It was pretty clean before I washed it too.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Frank, that's a great photo. That should be immensely helpful.


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks for the picture and comments.

Do you think there will still be anaerobic pockets if i put eartheaters in there? my plan for the tank is 5 Geophagus OH Tapajos. I am not sure i f they would disturb the sand enough. I would have some driftwood in there but for the most part the fish should be able to get at must of the substrate. I appreciate all the help.

Joel


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Good thing I didn't waste too much money on play sand and even better that I hadn't gotten around to cleaning it tearing the tank apart and put the sand in yet. I think I'll retract my advice, take that of the others, and go buy some pool filter sand :thumb:

Now we are both glad you asked Joel


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a mixture of play sand, crushed coral and gravel, no problems so far.


----------



## Lostlilkidd (Jan 27, 2009)

great info Fmueller!
opcorn:


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I much prefer pool filter sand to play sand, I use both. My problem is that I cannot seem to find a pool filter sand that isnt WHITE. Everyone says they like the color of their PFS and that its nice and tan, or about the color of beach sand. I cant find anything like that. Its all 1 color around here.


----------



## aaronc (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont think you will have a problem with the play sand as long as you clean it well. I think the filter sand that I saw looks better.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I went to a pool place around town here and the PFS is tan looking just like on the beach or in the ocean. Went to the local Lowe's and their PFS was green...idk about that one.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

a7oneal said:


> Frank, that's a great photo. That should be immensely helpful.


I should have included aragonite (crushed coral) and S-grade Color Quartz. I could take some aragonite out of my sumps, but I'd need somebody to send me a sample of S-grade Color Quartz, since I am reluctant to buy 50 pounds just for the photo 



joestreich said:


> Do you think there will still be anaerobic pockets if I put eartheaters in there?


Yes, I do. They will dig through most of the tank, but not all of it. I used play sand in a half 10G shelldweller tank with _L. occelatus_ 'Gold'. The tank always looked like a building site with sand being shifted from one end to the other and back. Yet, when I broke down the tank, and removed the sand around the sides and in the corners, I got a strong sulfur smell, which is a sure sign for anaerobic bacteria in operation. There is no advantage of play sand over pool filter sand. If you take the play sand back, and replace it you won't regret it. If you don't, you will 

Frank


----------



## hefe (Dec 16, 2008)

With pool filter sand, are the grains small enough for mbuna to still sift through it? ( filter through their gills etc?)


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks for the advice, i removed all but 10% of the playsand and added pool sand. I do like the look alot and now i dont have to be worried. thanks for all the help

Joel


----------



## joestreich (Jan 22, 2003)

hefe said:


> With pool filter sand, are the grains small enough for mbuna to still sift through it? ( filter through their gills etc?)


in my opinion yes. the mbuna should have no trouble sifting through this....it is almost as small as playsand.

Joel


----------

